# Move to Portugal?



## jarnot

Hello Ex-Pats in Portugal,
My wife and I are considering a move to Portugal. We have spent a number of holidays in the Algarve and feel Portugal would be a good place to settle provided we are in touch with ex-Pats - for obvious reasons.
Initially, we are looking at the Lisbon area because it is Lisbon and because of the entertainment a large city can offer (we are keen on music, mainly classical, and opera)and we don't know of any other Portugese city that can provide this (any alternative opinion welcomed). However, we don't regard city living as a prime necessity.
We would appreciate advice regarding living in and around Lisbon, desirable areas, coast locations etc within an easy drive of Lisbon centre. Should we firm up on Lisbon, we will look to rent initially before buying in the area of our choice.
We would appreciate any advice any ex-pat can give re recommended locations (partic. areas settled by ex-pats), house prices, cost of living, what to avoid etc. Regards to all.


----------



## MarcoCarrico

I know a few australians that are living in Algarve, we have an australian restaurant here too


----------



## nelinha

If you like shows and classic music, then Lisbon it is. Look at Cascais, around 25Km from Lisbon, most people speak English and easy access to Lisbon either by train or by car. Last year we saw Carmina Burana, the new year's concert Johann Strauss and will be seeing Carmen soon. Look up Coliseu dos recreios for their events. If you like modern music there are a lot of shows as well. Also look up Centro cultural de Belem, they have many events as well. Cascais also has a cultural centre with a lot of concerts, exhibitions (there's a Picasso one at the moment) etc. If you want to relax with the expats, there are several english speaking pubs, we go to one that has a quiz night every two weeks. And the bl..... questions are difficult too.


----------



## jarnot

*Move to Portugal*



nelinha said:


> If you like shows and classic music, then Lisbon it is. Look at Cascais, around 25Km from Lisbon, most people speak English and easy access to Lisbon either by train or by car. Last year we saw Carmina Burana, the new year's concert Johann Strauss and will be seeing Carmen soon. Look up Coliseu dos recreios for their events. If you like modern music there are a lot of shows as well. Also look up Centro cultural de Belem, they have many events as well. Cascais also has a cultural centre with a lot of concerts, exhibitions (there's a Picasso one at the moment) etc. If you want to relax with the expats, there are several english speaking pubs, we go to one that has a quiz night every two weeks. And the bl..... questions are difficult too.


Hello Nelinha,
Thank you for your informative reply. I have been to Lisboa once, and only for a few days. I found it a lovely city and we look forward to perhaps living nearby. We know a little of Portugal. We had a home in Praia da Luz on the Algarve some years ago. Also, I know Porto slightly and some of the towns of the Douro up to Miranda de Douro. We know we will be happy living in Portugal.
We will have a close and comprehensive look at Cascais. My book tells me it is a beautiful beach town, serene during the low-season but brimming with vacationers during the summer. How intrusive will that be for those ex-pats living there. However, I do note from the same book that most vacationers stay in nearby Oeiras. The same book mentions Erieira and Sintra. Do you know anything of these places and is there an expat population in these areas. 
Speaking fluent Portugese is difficult so having some Brits around is important. I speak enough Portugese to get by in restaurants and travel etc but I will need to re-learn a lot.
Hopefully you will be able help. Obrigado, Regards, Jarnot


----------



## jarnot

arq.MarcoCarrico said:


> I know a few australians that are living in Algarve, we have an australian restaurant here too


Hello MarcoCarrico,
Very clever. How did you know we were from Australia?
We are actually looking to settle around Lisbon. I know Albufuira - or used to. Sardinhas e salata con Vino Verde at the fishing harbour used to be delicious. It has undoubtedly changed a lot since I was last there some 7/8 years ago. For about 12 years before then we had an apartment in Priaia da Luz. In the early years when it was just a delightful unspoilt village, fishing boats on the beach and fresh fish every morning. Only a few tourists then. 
The Algarve is a lovely area but, for me, too many tourists now. Thanks for your response. Regards, Jarnot


----------



## tomarcity

the big problem in lisbon are the trafic in some hours...

the best area to escape from trafic is north of lisbon. you enter by A1 or A8...

and the houses have a lower price too...

but this is an opinion.

bye


----------



## casarelax

Do look at Cascais, pricey if you're buying but 10 minutes outside town the prices drop amazingly, no problem with English, spoken almost everywhere, the town market is fun & cheap, Wed & Sat, little English here but there's always someone around to help. Friendly & lovely people, it does have lots of tourists in summer but we've never found it a problem, spring & autumn is lovely, my favourite time is winter when days are often bright & sunny good enough to eat lunch outside and then you put logs on the fire in the evening - wonderful.


----------



## stephanie

*Moving to Portugal*



jarnot said:


> Hello Ex-Pats in Portugal,
> My wife and I are considering a move to Portugal. We have spent a number of holidays in the Algarve and feel Portugal would be a good place to settle provided we are in touch with ex-Pats - for obvious reasons.
> Initially, we are looking at the Lisbon area because it is Lisbon and because of the entertainment a large city can offer (we are keen on music, mainly classical, and opera)and we don't know of any other Portugese city that can provide this (any alternative opinion welcomed). However, we don't regard city living as a prime necessity.
> We would appreciate advice regarding living in and around Lisbon, desirable areas, coast locations etc within an easy drive of Lisbon centre. Should we firm up on Lisbon, we will look to rent initially before buying in the area of our choice.
> We would appreciate any advice any ex-pat can give re recommended locations (partic. areas settled by ex-pats), house prices, cost of living, what to avoid etc. Regards to all.


Have you thought about moving to the Silver Coast? It is within an hour's drive of Lisbon and a beautiful place to live. It is tipped as a great place to buy (I knew we were right to choose this part of Portugal when we came here 5 years ago!)

Towns like Sao Martinho do Porto, Nazare and Obidos are fantastic places to live.

Just a thought. . .


----------



## shoemanpete

Towns like Sao Martinho do Porto, Nazare and Obidos are fantastic places to live.

I do not disagree that these areas as great, especially to buy, but our view is that Sao M and Nazare are supposedly great in the summer(we have not yet experienced that though) but not very homely or comforting in the winter(that we have experienced). Whilst the weather is good generally, I believe that one needs local people around you to feel the real Portugal. But whilst it's only an hour or so from Lisbon that is only if you drive at 80mph all the way, pay 4.35 toll each way, and don't get caught in traffic near Lisbon.
If you have any dosh left over, buy a summer apartment here instead and get away often as the Lisbonites do. Plenty for sale and cheap too.


----------



## Antonina

jarnot said:


> Hello Ex-Pats in Portugal,
> My wife and I are considering a move to Portugal. We have spent a number of holidays in the Algarve and feel Portugal would be a good place to settle provided we are in touch with ex-Pats - for obvious reasons.
> Initially, we are looking at the Lisbon area because it is Lisbon and because of the entertainment a large city can offer (we are keen on music, mainly classical, and opera)and we don't know of any other Portugese city that can provide this (any alternative opinion welcomed). However, we don't regard city living as a prime necessity.
> We would appreciate advice regarding living in and around Lisbon, desirable areas, coast locations etc within an easy drive of Lisbon centre. Should we firm up on Lisbon, we will look to rent initially before buying in the area of our choice.
> We would appreciate any advice any ex-pat can give re recommended locations (partic. areas settled by ex-pats), house prices, cost of living, what to avoid etc. Regards to all.


Hi
As Stephine says yes the silver coast is beautiful we brought a property last year near Obidos and Penich which I love, I come over quite ofton untill we relocate permenantly. I would like to join an expat community here and belive there are several socities to which I want to go along to find out. As far as the buying process goe's it is quite stright forward just get a good lawer. Good luck Antonina


----------



## Jamesie

Hi Jarnot
Have you considered Coimbra ?
It's a beautiful city. No crime. Lots of Fado and concerts. "The city of Doctors" and far cheaper to live than Lisboa !


----------



## nelinha

Hi Jarnot, don't remember much about Ericeira except that there is a restaurant that serves crab. Yumee!!! Sintra is beautiful, a bit too humid for my liking and even sleepier than Cascais in winter. In summer it's full of tourists (so is Cascais). I go often to a place called Paredes de Coura, better known for its music festival. My sister practices there as a vet so we visit her often. I have heard a bit of English being spoken there but not too much. Most of the population in that region works in France and the city is twined to the city of CENON in France. You will hear a lot of french and spanish being spoken there. The winters are gelid we start the fire quite early and keep it going until bed time. They love their summer but, being a SAFA I find their water too cold. And not too many shows except folklore, they are obcessed with that. (I actually love their traditional dances). You best bet is to come on an extended holiday, have a look at different places, I'm sure that there are a lot of expats in this forum that won't mind spending some time with you, showing you places etc. If you come to Cascais HD and I will be happy to show you around, as long as it isn't in July, we will be in South Africa. Nelinha


----------

